# France/Italy/Germany/Belgium- April to Jul 10



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

First of all I would like to say a big thank you to all those who have posted information in various places on MHF, it really is great to know that there are people out there who enjoy motorhoming as we do and more to the point, take the time to share information and ideas.

We are half way through planning a trip April to Jul starting at Le Harve and ending at Bruge. We have booked sites at le Harve, Bourges, Nimes, Pisa, Rome, Assisi Bologna and Como. Apart from these we will be using aires between Nimes and Pisa and after Como will be going through Switzerland into Germany using Stelplatz from around mid may to mid June. We then intend go into Belgium for the remainder of our trip, again using aires till we come back to the UK in July.

I have sent for the usual guides, the All the aires in France, Guide to Steplatze etc as well at the rough guides to france Italy and Germany.

It is a big ask I know, but we would be grateful for any tips on sights to see/avoid, Routs and Towns to see/avoid and any other information a reader might think relevant to our trip. So if anything springs to mind either of the, "This is a great place not to be missed" or "For gods sake don't even think of going there" variety, we would be happy to hear about it. Also any particularly recommeded aires btn Nimes and Pisa or stelplatze thoughout Germany would be of interest. 

Sincere thanks again to all those who have contributes information we have already read and taken into account, we look forward to any more snippets of information that readers might want to contribute.

Happy New Year to All.

.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi and good luck!

We've been to pretty much all the places you mention!

All the info is on our blog site (link in sig) along with GPS points for some aires and good wild camping spots we found along the way along with our rough route.

What we would say is, for example, Nimes is a nice place but make sure you see it BEFORE Italy! Other key tip is the campsite just north of Rome is fantastic and expensive UNLESS you take camping cheques - bargain of the century.

Hope you have time to read our site as it does give an honest (though obviously OUR) view of things.

Enjoy!


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

ActiveCampers,
Your link isn't showing in your signiature on my computer so I am putting it into this post
http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/index.php

Ca


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian;

A few recommendations.

Before you get to Pisa, have a detour and visit Lucca, fantastic walled city well worth a visit, there are 2 sosta's there, IMO Il Serchio is the best of the two.
There is also a nice sosta at Marina De Pisa just up the road from Pisa itself. You will probably know about the sosta at Pisa itself, all of them in the campsite database. If you can, visit Florence (Firenze) as well, there is a cheap sosta there within walking distance of the city, nothing special but very cheap at €10 compared to the campsite prices in the area.
As you wander up to Como then its also worth heading across and having a look at Lake Maggiore, theres a great sosta at Cannobio on the banks of the lake, the weekend market comes recommended.
From there you could head up into southern Germany and visit Lake Constance (Bodensee), I can recommend Mainz Island (Insel Mainau) and the stell platze there, a great area for cycling.
Or you could turn left and take in the Black Forest (Schwarzewald), Titisee is worth a visit but the stellplatz is expensive and to be avoided, there are some nice sites around the northern fringe of the lake that are better.
Or from Lake Constance you could then follow the Romantische strasse holiday route in reverse up to Wurzburg, then head west across to Koblenz and then down the Mosel, the most motorhome friendly route in Germany with hundreds of stoppover options before heading home via Luxembourg and Belgium.

More about holiday routes or Ferienstrasse>Here<

And it might be worth getting a pollution sticker if you intend visting any big cities in Germany, see >Here<

Don't forget to make full use of the campsite database for Stellplatze, sosta's and campsites, all the ones listed above are in there along with many more. :wink:

Have a great trip.

Pete


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> ActiveCampers,
> Your link isn't showing in your signiature on my computer so I am putting it into this post
> http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/index.php
> 
> Ca


You are right!

Who removed that then!?! I'll put it back...


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

ActiveCampers said:


> ,
> 
> You are right!
> 
> Who removed that then!?! I'll put it back...


It has been missing for at least a couple of months!

Ca


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> ActiveCampers said:
> 
> 
> > ,
> ...


lol! Oops. How many responses of mine have been next to useless then (more than normal!). Hmmmm. Maybe the WWW button works.

Erm what WWW button?

I think someone has removed it all without telling me! Great. If any mods remember doing this and/or are going to do it again, please at least tell me and explain why!


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Did you renew your subs in the last few months? Sometimes things get dropped when you do that

Ca


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ActiveCampers said:


> I think someone has removed it all without telling me! Great. If any mods remember doing this and/or are going to do it again, please at least tell me and explain why!


Mods can't do that as far as I know, and they would never do it without telling you even if they could.

I think Ca is probably right . . . driver error! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

We took quite a different route across France (with a detour for the wife to Epernay) and continued onward to Heidelberg, then south to the Baden Baden where we spent several active days and nights alternating between spa and casino, then up along the Hochschwatzwald highway and down into Freiberg with Jeep detours into the Black Forest and finally over to Lake Constance, where the Scalaria Airchallenge takes place in July (my absolute favorite). On to Munich for a look at the Concorde Chrisma motorhome dealer and down through Austria (with telebox) through Trento and into Venice, staying further back in the coach lot behind the car parking building (and right on the canal).

We loved it! So many routes to travel with your route sounding great. We wish you Happy Trails (and on the way back see if you can stop by the Scaleria 2010 around July 9th)!


----------

